# Miscellaneous Herp Interests > Photography >  Reptile Super Show Photography!

## Cargorabbit

Took out my new Fuji X-E1 I got for xmas to the show this past weekend and got some great photos  :Very Happy: 

I'll post a few here but you can see the rest at my flickr~ https://www.flickr.com/photos/138988193@N02/

----------

_Albert Clark_ (01-12-2016),_AlexisFitzy_ (01-19-2016),_Ax01_ (01-19-2016),_cristacake_ (02-28-2016),Kimchi~ (01-17-2016),Megg (01-19-2016),_Mustang5_ (01-12-2016),ringorock (05-13-2017),SamO (01-12-2016),_tttaylorrr_ (05-13-2017)

----------


## Albert Clark

First of all, thanks for the beautiful pics. I have to get one of those Fuji cameras, lol. That boa yawning is a amazing shot. Where was this super show held?

----------

Cargorabbit (01-12-2016)

----------


## Cargorabbit

It's held in Pomona, CA Jan 10-11th and San Diego, CA July 9-10th (:

And the camera is great! It was a hand-me-down from my brother who upgraded to the newer one but it's definitely serving me well.

----------

_Albert Clark_ (01-12-2016)

----------


## Albert Clark

Yeah, I should've known from the title Super show! Can't wait to get back to California.  :Good Job:

----------


## Ax01

beautiful photos! i wish i could take pix as nice as these.

i love that Retic and that BP. is that a Highway? Freeway?

----------

Cargorabbit (01-24-2016)

----------


## NurseNoodle

Very nice shots! The details are great.
I must have missed seeing that rattlesnake while at the show  :Sad:

----------

Cargorabbit (01-24-2016)

----------


## AlexisFitzy

Man you took some amazing pictures!! Thanks so much for sharing  :Smile:  I need to invest in a nice camera soon or find someone that wants to hand one down to me  :Smile:  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Cargorabbit (01-24-2016)

----------


## Cargorabbit

> beautiful photos! i wish i could take pix as nice as these.
> 
> i love that Retic and that BP. is that a Highway? Freeway?


Yeah I believe it was a highway!  :Very Happy: 
And as long as you got a decent camera and know how to compose pics it's not too hard  :Razz:

----------


## Yodawagon

> Very nice shots! The details are great.
> I must have missed seeing that rattlesnake while at the show


That's a boa.

----------


## Caspian

> beautiful photos! i wish i could take pix as nice as these.
> 
> i love that Retic and that BP. is that a Highway? Freeway?


I think it's a Pastel Highway - I've just been looking at them lately, after seeing a photo online and thinking it was so incredible it had to be faked. I was wrong! I'm not a fan of Gravel, but, well.. I've already got the Pastel and the Yellowbelly...

Gorgeous photos!

----------


## Frerform

yeah just a touch less lol so how many pics were used to do that though? http://gid-avto.com/

----------


## ringorock

Very nice! If I may? I think your photos would turn out much better if you turn the white balance to the cooler side. You may also want to close up your aperture for shots like the beardies so that you can get some of their body details in there, but other than that, great stuff! Have you tried using any legacy lenses with that thing, yet?

----------

